# 30% Off ALL Liquids @ ElitePeptides.com



## ElitePeptides (Nov 19, 2014)

Use discount code "30%OFFCHEMS" to get 30% OFF our entire research liquid line!

Peptides are BOGO and every order over $50 ships free!

www.ElitePeptides.com


----------

